# Catfishing today



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Started out at logan and busted some sumo shadz, the day went downhill after that..Mellon and I made along walk to a secluded hole on the scioto, only to find the water was to deep to wade across...So we fished a crappy spot for awhile and made the long walk back out...Then we went to one of our other spots and Mellon caught a channel cat...I also caught a fish, but Mellon took to long to climb down the rocks and net my fish, so it got off...I have caught 2 fish in 2 monthes.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

A net...for catfish??
Ya dont need a net Jackster....just grab'em...only reason i use a net now is for carping..they dont have a "handle" on them like cats doo.

Mellon, dont let Jack give any hassel....he shouldnt need a net man..with 7-8ft rods it should be easy to land a fish himself. I fished a lot for flatheads alone..just hand landed them, good pair of gloves and your set.

Hey Jack..2 months=2 fish..GEEZ US MAN...ya better leave the cats alone and take up either bass fishing(LM's) or GOLF!!!!

LOL,
Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, when you cant get to the water to hand land them you must use a net..This spot has huge rocks that prevent a person from getting to the waters edge, so you must reach out over them with a net..Before I started fishing this spot I never owned a net either.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I wasnt going to even post about what a peice of crap yesterday was. 

I drover 260 miles this weekend, spent a couple hours getting shad, a couple hours respooling the rods, organazing tackle, walked what seemed liked 2 miles through fields, woods, then old riverbeds, changed clothes to cross one river, only to find out that the water on the 2nd river was too deep to cross, all this with 80 pounds of gear & bait/tackle/extra clothes. Then we left made the walk back (in the dark), went to our faithfull old spot, got one, froze my butt off (from the we clothes a couple hours before) then drove back to get a couple hours sleep at my cabin before making the trip back home for the BATTLE OF OHIO. My weekend eded good, at least the Bengals won. Jack on the other hand:

#1.) Ohio State Lost = Jack in Bad mood (which anyone would be in after the way the 4th qtr went)

#2.) HE GOT :S (AGAIN)

#3.) The Browns LOST (to the BENGALS!!!!!)

HA, HA, HA, HA


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

Clue #1 Jakkal:

ditch Da Mellon And Catch Fish


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Da Mellon is the only one that catches fish! Actually Jack is just gowing through a rough time. I wish hed catch that 55# & all his problems would be over. Me, I would settle for the 45# one.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

You guys were in Logan & Didnt stop By ? Hell you drove right by my house, Whats up ? Dont you like me anymore  . Next time give me a Call when your up this way, You guys could of took my Boat out to get shad with, Maybe next time.

Cat Mazter

BTW Way to Go Jack :B


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed, I am not sure where you live?. We should have just stayed at Logan and fished.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No we shouldnt have. I couldnt not be intent on catching channels. Granted there are some flats, but man I cant give up river fishing (yet) 

Besides if we fish Logan we'll do it from the boat. Get the ole 9.9 cranked up!!!!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Jack
Ill send you directions for my house in your e-mail, I have a Good River spot too. Plus we could dump my Boat in the Hocking & go up & down it one nite searching out the Big Cats, I have caught them up to 40 lbs in the areas I fish. Only 2 of us can go fishing out of my boat with all of the gear it takes up the 3rd Seat.

Id Like to hook up with you guys to do some more fishing before its over for the year. So If you want me to come down I can, or the next time you come up let me know. Ill have my Boat Ready. 

I only have the Trolling motor on there now, But for the Lake or River thats about all I need right now.

Cat Mazter


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed I am going out early sunday morning, you are welsome to go....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed, 

Could I launch the Bass Tracker from that spot? I know its deep enough, not sure how far I could go though as there is no way to make it around the rapid under the Logan bridge.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Screw It, Plenty of time to rest when I'm dead. I'm fishing the Goat Path Sunday.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Forget about that. Mandatory OT. They wont let me work Sundays, at least never have in the past & Sat is Eagle Creek.......... Something is going to go bad I can just see this.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Jack- I would come down Sunday But Im running a Long Tournament on Sat. Nite. I messed up my Back too, So I dont think Ill even be fishing my own Tourney. I cant even stand up strait right now. I did it putting on my Fishfinder the other day & Its only got worse since then. Its sucking real bad right now, My Meds are not even helping at this point.

Bryan- Yes, I think you could Launch from the spot I have. Do you have a Break Away Trailer to dump the Boat in off a Short Bank ? I still think you could do it, There is 2 spots to Put in at so Im sure you can at 1 of the 2 spots. Anytime you want to try, Just let me know. Ill help you out to see if we can get it in there.

Good Luck guys, Catch a whale !!
Cat Mazter


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

there is no way you guys could have a mule. He would commit a suicide during the first trip.


----------

